# PowerView - Stacked Column Chart - change colours



## Paul91S (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi,

I've used PowerPivot to get some data out of an Oracle warehouse, the data includes a total number, and then a target for the week and a cumulative target for the week so far. I've then created several if statements in new columns to determine whether the total has met either the cumulative target or the week target. This gives me several columns from which to report on (preferably using reds ambers and greens on a chart).

I've then imported this data into PowerView and generated a stacked column chart. The columns are appearing correctly but I wish to be able to colour each column individually, rather than use the colours set by PowerView. Is it possible to re-colour the columns in the chart? I haven't found any options to do this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HillDragon (Jun 16, 2014)

Right click on the column you want to change and select "Format Data series".


----------



## Paul91S (Jun 17, 2014)

HillDragon said:


> Right click on the column you want to change and select "Format Data series".



Thanks HillDragon,

But that option is not available in PowerView when you right click a column.


----------



## HillDragon (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry Paul, I read your entire post with out realizing that you were in PowerView and not PowerPivot. The last I checked, the only way to change colors is with the Themes in the PowerView tool bar and the biggest problem there is that they effect the entire report so if you are going to have more than just the one chart they all have to match.


----------



## RoryA (Jun 17, 2014)

As far as I know you cannot apply a colour to individual columns.


----------

